# Cost to empty Septic Tank?



## collis (4 Aug 2007)

My parents have been quoted 360 Euros to have their Septic Tank pumped / cleared due to a blockage. I know nothing about this stuff, would appreciate  any advice on this, i.e does the charge sound OK?
Thanks,
C


----------



## hayabusa (4 Aug 2007)

Got mine emptied last week 150 euro (no blockage to be cleared). North West part of the country


----------



## rochs (4 Aug 2007)

Hi

€ 150 is about right € 360 is over the top look in the local papers several agents advertising every week doing this work shop around.

Good Luck


----------



## collis (4 Aug 2007)

Thanks very much , will check around for them.
Cheers,
C


----------



## laoisfan (5 Aug 2007)

collis said:


> My parents have been quoted 360 Euros to have their Septic Tank pumped / cleared due to a blockage. I know nothing about this stuff, would appreciate  any advice on this, i.e does the charge sound OK?
> Thanks,
> C



are there no farmers around where ye live?  gosh, most of them would probably take most of it away for nothing.  the figures quoted on here are rip off imo but then again i live in the country side...i reckon most farmers would do it for nothing or if you had to pay them...€30-€45 mark.

btw...do not empty the tank completely....only empty 3/4 of it. leave a 1/4 of it...you do not want to take away all those friendly bacterias...


----------



## bankrupt (6 Aug 2007)

laoisfan said:


> are there no farmers around where ye live?



What would these farmers do with the contents of a septic tank?


----------



## nt00deep (6 Aug 2007)

> What would these farmers do with the contents of a septic tank?


Spread it on the land that feeds the cattle that generate the milk you're having now in your Corn Flakes


----------



## laoisfan (6 Aug 2007)

nt00deep said:


> Spread it on the land that feeds the cattle that generate the milk you're having now in your Corn Flakes



exactly - most farmers will quiet happily take it away for you for practically nothing.  as i said...i reckon €30-€45 quid would be sufficient....it unlikely you have a huge septic tank. 

i suggest you get on to a few neighbours and ask them if they have the numbers of any local farmers who would do the job for you and at what price.

as i said before do not empty the tank completely - leave 1/4 at a very minimum - those friendly bacteria are needed and you do not want them sucked away!!

good luck!

oh and yes....enjoy those cornflakes  LOL


----------



## slamdunkin (6 Aug 2007)

200 yo yo's


----------



## bankrupt (6 Aug 2007)

nt00deep said:


> Spread it on the land that feeds the cattle that generate the milk you're having now in your Corn Flakes



Is that not an illegal practice these days?


----------



## collis (6 Aug 2007)

Well I reckon they must have got an industrial size tanker out to clear their little tank but the job was done the weekend and Euro 350 it was. In fairness they are both retired and fairly new to the country life, and under some pressure as I think the rains had started flooding the tank into the garden.
On the other hand, after reading these posts ( and thanks very much) I'm going to call the company that supplied the service and ask them to justify this charge...

C


----------



## laoisfan (7 Aug 2007)

bankrupt said:


> Is that not an illegal practice these days?



no - if it is then every farmer near me (and probably all over the country) is breaking the law.

€350...ouch


----------



## laoisfan (7 Aug 2007)

it is not illegal to spread slurry but there are restrictions such as the following:

1. you cannot spread it between 1st October & 15th January.
2. no spreading within 10 meters of a watercourse.
3. no spreading within 20 meters of a river or lake.

there are probably some other restrictions too but the above are the most obvious.

hope this clarifies things!

...now...back to my cornflakes


----------



## lastbuilders (7 Aug 2007)

I Know there is a permit required to empty septic tanks but I dont think it is enforced in too many areas. 

Lastbuilders


----------



## LiamC (7 Aug 2007)

€220 + vat in Kildare (by a licensed company) guy said it had to go to Co.Co. waste treatment facility. Said it was illegal to spread on the land.

Expensive, just like bin charges & development levies in the county .....


----------



## P.Ranks (16 Aug 2007)

Jeez, what your problem? The cost should be around 200-350, and this all depends on where you are. Some of you are moaning about the cost, but this stuff is lethal sh1t, actual sh1t. The uncontrolled spreading of 'the human' as its lovingly referred to is probably one of the causes of the Cryptosproidium outbreak in Galway. Its a cocktail of potentially deadly germs, and if the fellow who takes it away ain't permitted (and even some of those who are), they don't give a sh1t about where it goes after they spread it on lands, whether thats into watercourses (Galway) or into cows that are producing milk for your cornflakes.
I think that to look at the cheapest option in relation to a matter such as this is very irresponsible, contemtuous in fact. It costs money to dispose of this material properly, like anything else, but there are plenty out there who don't mind where it goes or what harm it does once its gone, and for 40-50 euros it isn't going to be disposed of properly.
The contractor should have a waste collection permit, and should be able to tell you where it is to be spread. If not then they're cowboys who are liable to spread it where ever they get a chance, and potentially cause a lot of harm.
But we do love to moan don't we? Is €350 too much to ask to remove around 5 tonnes of human faeces from under your garden? Only if you're a stingy git who doesn't give a toss about anyone but yourself!!
No offence intended to anyone of course.....


----------



## ubiquitous (16 Aug 2007)

Any farmer who is foolish enough to flout waste permit regulations would face serious financial penalties if/when detected by the Dept of Ag. All the farmers in my neck of the woods live in fear of the Dept of Ag, and justifiably so. The idea that any farmer would take such a risk for the sake of €30-€45 is laughable.

Any householder who causes pollution or infection by paying an unlicensed cowboy for this service should in my opinion be prosecuted, in the same way that businesses who cut corners by using illegal dumping services eventually had to face the music when detected.


----------



## nt00deep (20 Aug 2007)

Is cow sh1t different to the human form then, in terms of permits required?  I know it is different in many respects but in the interest of the corn flake eaters, let's not go any further down there.

I know lots of farmers in the area that spread their cow sh1t and would not have expected that they were doing so contrary to the law.  Assuming they have the necessary permits (if applicable) to do that, then can they also spread the human form, albeit less pleasant I would imagine.


----------



## bankrupt (21 Aug 2007)

nt00deep said:


> Is cow sh1t different to the human form then, in terms of permits required?  I know it is different in many respects but in the interest of the corn flake eaters, let's not go any further down there.



I assume that any such permit explicitly precludes the spreading of human waste.  It seems obvious to me that human waste is more likely to contain human pathogens than animal waste, hence my surprise that farmers would be willing to take it away for a nominal fee.  Isn't this how disease used to spread rapidly through cities?  (I'm thinking of cholera particularly.)  I'm not sure what your "corn flake eaters" reference is about?  Are non cornflake eaters more disease resistant or something?


----------



## irishlinks (7 Sep 2007)

Has anyone tried looking for a company that has a permit to clean out septic tanks etc? I am having big problems finding one near  Roscommon /Mayo/ Galway  border . The one company that did have a permit near me has stopped doing residential stuff. The website of connachtwaste -   agency that gives out permits seems to be down? I rang the local council - and they just look up details from this website! They gave me one name but when I rang he is not authorized for that kind of waste. No wonder farmers get the job - no-one else will do it. What a load of c**p


----------



## P.Ranks (7 Sep 2007)

Try Dominic O'Reilly 094 9649890 / 086 6867095

or  EvergreenFields Ltd. 0907 46205 / 086 2576173

No affiliation to either BTW.


----------



## irishlinks (7 Sep 2007)

P.Ranks said:


> Try Dominic O'Reilly 094 9649890 / 086 6867095
> 
> or EvergreenFields Ltd. 0907 46205 / 086 2576173
> 
> No affiliation to either BTW.


 
Thanks 

The second one is the one who told me they don't do domestic stuff any more - just commercial.


----------

